# Tractor Scam



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd like to think all of us are smart enough to avoid scams but in a gesture of goodwill.

DO NOT do business with a North Carolina outfit called B&C Tractor. Note this is not the same as B&S Enterprises who are a legit ag dealer.

The scam is pretty developed with a webpage.

https://myfox8.com/news/rowan-county-deputies-working-to-remove-fake-tractor-business-being-advertised-on-internet/


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's quite the website they have for being a scam operation. Some quick google searches and you can find the exact pics and word for word descriptions of the actual ads for those tractors. The 470 hour 6420 for 24,000 for instance was listed on usfarmer.com for 59,500. Cyber crime is big bucks these days.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

There must be some big bucks in this scamming thing. Several years ago just as I was getting back into dating I had a scammer tell me that they were going to give me their inheritance. I got suspicious when they asked for my SS number. They had made a website pretty much mirrored a Manhattan Attorney's offices web page.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Every few months there are some kind of scammer adds on craigslist with tractors. Are people really so dumb and greedy they think they can find $50,000 dollar tractor for $10,000 they send the money.

They come with a story in add, my life has changed and I never used it 8 years old with 500 hours, $10,000 and its yours.

Not many places in Caly with snow on the farm fields in the super picture they post. Add always reads like they are local but never any real address. One had a phone number, I called and left message I want to see it and if it looked good I would take it home...................... they never called back.

So as I asked do people really part with their money that easy?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Ray 54 said:


> Are people really so dumb and greedy they think they can find $50,000 dollar tractor for $10,000 they send the money.
> 
> So as I asked do people really part with their money that easy?


Sadly, yes. This happens every day.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sometimes the scam is with a real tractor and a legitimate dealer. Read through this thread on newagtalk. I was always suspicious of the hours on Euro import tractors, now I am doubly so. https://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=981851&mid=8844520

I looked up the tractor that the OP was talking about. It was listed as having something like 4200 hours and it looked it too. But in reality it had more than 9100 hours.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I always get a kick out of guys that tell me " oh I bought this skidsteer and it only has XXX hours on it" but yet when you look at the machine you can tell its got way more than what the meter says. Many people are clueless how easy it is to manipulate hours especially on NH skidsteers of the 2000s. It would probably take me all of 2 minutes to make it read whatever I wanted the hours to say...


----------

